# anyone going to Barcelona for treatment over the next few months?



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Hello
After 5 rounds of IVF/ICSI in Ireland & the UK we have made 1st appointments at both Institute Marques & Eugin in Barcelona for next month. Looking at having DE ICSI. Anyone else been or about to go to either clinic?


----------



## crazykate (Oct 1, 2007)

hi Team SeanyPod

I'm not contemplating any tx abroad but didn't want to read and run!  wishing you both every success for a much deserved bfp xx

Kate


----------



## Shaz (Jan 10, 2004)

Hi .....just want to wish u all the best ...we went to IM in Barcelona for embryo donation....lovely clinic and barcelona great for a break.
As you can see we were not successful ther but travelled to Czech republic and went to Reprofit clinic..as you can see we wer successful here and nearly 25 weeks pregnant.  Again enjoy ur trips and sending you big hugs...   for every success.

Sharon x.


----------



## molly777 (Jan 26, 2008)

hiya Team seamypod, just saw your email there and wanted to to tell you my sister when to Madrid 
however she wasn't sucessful but her friend when to Athens and is now 4  months pregnant,
just want to wish you all the very best   

Hugs M777


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies Kate, Sharon & Molly, I was beginning to think there was no one out there.  

Sharon  - Huge congrats on ur pregnancy & geting to 25 weeks, ur on the home stretch now   do you mind me asking why you moved from IM to reprofit?  I thought the waiting list a reprofit was quite long? Did you look into Eugin in Barcelona? I have apts at both Eugin & IM on the 27th - not sure how my Dh will manage two samples when both clinics are looking for 3 days abstinence - oops!

Likewise Molly congrats to ur sis - do you know why ur sister moved from Madrid to Athens?


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Kate - just looked at ur signature again & realise ur OTD is next mon -  I hope it works for you


----------



## mollyone (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi girls. New to FF. I have just been to Im Barcelona for DE. Just got a BFN. Gutted as was a 22 yr old donor and 2 embies were top quality. We have got 4 embies frozen with one a blastocyst. But having read a lot on FF the thaw is the thing to fear. We were told the success rate is 70% there and thats why we forked out £10000 + only for it to fail. Has anyone on here got a BFP with frosties? Cant afford to do another fresh cycle so the frosties are our only hope. Want to go asap but waiting for clinic to get back on what hppens next.
MollyoneXXX




me 42 DH 39
One child 8 
TTC 6 years
Missed miscarriage at 5mths - little girl with turners syndrome
3 IVf but poor responder
DE Im Barcelona Mar 09 BFN
4 frosties left


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Mollyone - so sorry to here about your BFN  . I know it's absolutely gutting to get a BFN at any tine but after DE when on paper the % results look so fabulous . . . . devastating.  Sorry I can't be more help but maybe one of the girls on the IM thread in Treatment outside The UK might be able to. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## avoca (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new to FF also, have just been looking around forum for names of clinics in Spain for DE.  Have 2 failed IVF in HARI and told no further chances with it.
So sorry to hear of your news Mollyone, stay positive, 4 frosties is still good, look to the future. Hope all goes well for you.    
Coming close to your appointment date now TeamSeanyPod, best of luck with it and hope all goes well for you.    

Let us know how you get on...how long have you had to wait for the appointment??  We are just waiting for our letter from HARI before making any appointments but cant wait to get on with it now.  
Avoca


----------



## TSP (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi all,
Avoca - We have apts at both Institute Marques & Eugin in Barcelona, not sure which to go for    Didn't have to wait long at all, just picked a date about 4 weeks a head in order to give myself time to get all the tests & paperwork done - hopefully I'll have all the results in time    - not to mention flights, hotel & time off work!  Both clinics have websites in English & you can get a quote & all the info etc by email while you are waiting for your referral letter.  I'll let you know how we got on.


----------



## avoca (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi TeamSeanyPod
Thanks for that, sorry havent checked in for a while.  Have arranged an appt for Eugin on 5/6  but IM have come back to me with a load of forms and say that deposit for tx must be paid for on first visit, how are you managing this??    Also DH not willing to give 2 samples on one day in case they dont come up to scratch!!   Dying to hear how you get on on Monday.  All the best for it...will be thinking of you.


----------



## Curlylox (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi all

I'm new to ff and just wanted to say hello. We have been to IM recently for our first consultation and we were very impressed.

How is everyone getting on?

and does anyone know how to get the meds and scans in Ireland? Our GP is struggling to help us!

Good luck to all

W x


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Wends ,are you north or south as i think you can pay for private scans at the RFC.....good luck with your tx.
Emma


----------



## Curlylox (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Emma

I'm south - in Galway. Thanks for your quick reply. I'm new to Ireland too, so its all a bit confusing for me at the moment. lol

W


----------



## avoca (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Wends
Welcome to FF.  I got my prescription in Spanish and English from the doc at my consultation.  I ended up buying the meds in Spain, in case of any probs here. The Decap injection you shouldnt have a problem getting, as far as I know it is used in most IVF hospitals/clinics here.  If you are in the South you can get scans at the Beacon Clinic or the Clane clinic. Hope this helps.
I am on day 12 of the progynova now and just waiting for the call from the clinic   

Emak, I see you are on your   .  Wishing you all the best and hope you are looking after yourself and taking it easy.
     to us all
Avoca


----------



## chiroclive (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there,

we visited IM in April, nice place, having had 3 IVFs with final one M/C after 10 weeks we went sure we could take another failure so wanted to explore all options. The drug payments scheme now wont cover the meds for a 4th IVF and this brings the price here in Ireland for another IVF up to the same price as a DE with IM and we were quoted 55-65% chance of success as opposed to 10-20% with wife's eggs. My wife is having problems with being the end of her genetic line. As the DH its easier for me but I think she needs to go through the grieving for her own eggs. I am trying to leave the decision of DE versus anther IVF up to her. I would like to hear from other people who had success with DE and if the new arrival went along way in compensating emotionally for the loss of the genetic link. Is this a common feeling among people who have undergone DE? I should imagine it is??..
We left a sample with IM and if going down the DE route will defiantly use this clinic, as they are the Rolls Royce, but in truth, no matter what clinic you use, you are not in control of the donor, and this takes an _enormous_ leap of faith...


----------



## mollyone (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi Chiroclive, just read your post. My DH and I have just had a   at IM. That was with a FET and donor eggs. We had a fresh cycle in March which was negative and was devastating after paying out £10000 and with those fantastic success rates sitting in front of you. went bach in early July and had our remaining 3 embies defrosted. Only one made it so they defrosted the blastocyst and I had that and a 12 cell put back. I am thrilled yet still have a fear at the back of my mind about the donor thing. The thing that scares me most is that they are honest on their medical history as it is only if you say there is a history of ... that they check it out. I am also sad that this child will have none of my genetic makeup but at the end of the day this was our only way of getting a sibling for our child and I knew my desperate longing for a child would never go away so we did it!!! I also have had 3 failed IVFs with a chemical PG in the last one and after that our consultant suggested stopping as my chances were so low - combination of poor egg quality and age. I hope you and your wife resolve all the ssues around the DE. It took me a long time!!
Mollyone


----------



## chiroclive (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks so much for that Mollyone. I think we are going to have a shot at one more IVF before we close the door on it completely, and then head to IM if its a BFN. I would love to know how your pregnancy goes and also what your new arrival looks like!! 
Congratulations on having the courage to move forward, I wish you all happiness.


----------

